# what brought you to Hobbytalk, and what do you come here for?



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering what brought you folks to hobbytalk, and what you come here for.

I came here back in the late 90's. I found my grail kit in my local hobby shop,(it was the LIS B-9 robot from Polar lights)and checked out the link posted on either on the side of the box, or somewhere in the instructions.
I,ve been hooked ever since.

The old days where a hoot with the old clubhouse.A charicter called rat running around the place and so many other characters too. It was a real joy to come on and see the silly shenanegans going on around here. Names are escaping me at this moment, but it was fun. and of course, who could forget the Queen of styrene, Lisa!!! yes sire alot of great memories!!

Added to that was the fact that Tom Lowe and Polar lights was doing something that was unheard of then. They were providing a place for us to learn about the plans of this new company and to feel like someone was interested in our opinions and wishes when it came to our beloved hobby.

Along with all that I was with others who shared my love for the hobby. I felt for the first time that I wasn't alone in my love of sci-fi and monster kits. Never before had I been aware of so many others that shared the same interest in models as myself.
Getting to share my work with others,and more so, being inspired by others work is another of the great things about this particular board.
Polar lights left and there was a vacuum for a short period of time, one I was afraid might last the rest of my life. Then came along Moebius models, and light at the end of the tunnel.The came Monarch on moebius's heels.
This has become, for me, THE place to come and share info,and gain knowledge and insperation from the rest of you fine folks.

I thought I would pose the question to find out what this place means for some of the rest of you folks

Model on...

Dave


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

cool place, cool people, who love model kits.like me,
can learn alot here, can make new friends with the same interest.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I was just hunting around trying to find info on A-corpse. I'd heard about the imminent release of the old Vampire kit so I went surfing. Once I found Hobbytalk I realised I'd found somewhere I could talk to other guys interested in exactly the same niche as I am.
It took a little while to find my feet seeing as I'd never been on a forum before, plus the fact that I'd only just started using the computer. 
It wasn't long before I formed strong friendships with a few of you and I felt comfortable here- now it's my favourite place to be! There's hardly ever any static, people are patient, humourous, and polite, and there's a pervading atmosphere of friendship even between the guys who do different subjects.

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I came here for the free beer. They stopped that around 2001. The place is a lot more civil now but also a lot less fun. Not as many good looking babes as there used to be either.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Same as the guys above said , made some new friends like Auroranut, Mcdee, Zorro , Wolfman66 , Lou Dalmaso , MMM And many countless others , we are here for one thing the love of the hobby we call Model kits whether we collect them , display them , build and paint them or bash them and make a work of art we are all here for the same thing , we enjoy what we love share tips , news and above all have a goodtime while we are at it, aot of us are baby boomers kids from the mid 60's to 70's like myself who all have a common goal share and share alike our fond memories of yesteryear of when a company named AURORA changed our lives for good with the release of the monster kits , glow kits, superhero kits , prehistoric kits man i can go on that's why we are here and one last thing MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A BLESSED WONDERFUL AND SAFE HOLIDAY SEASON , MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND LOOK FORWARD TO TALKING TO ALL OF YOU NEXT YEAR WHEN SOME SUPER COOL KITS WILL BE RELEASED AND MANY MORE TO COME .

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Found the PL board after clicking on Cult's board. Went for months hoping they'd release something I'd like so I could gush like everybody else here. Enjoyed making new online friends, and actually getting to meet many of them at various and assorted WF's and the like.

Since then my attention has become a bit divided, so I don't come by as much as I used to. But I pop in every now and then.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I was looking for Aurora boards and chat. Zorro is right , it was a bit more fun then but also newbies received far less civilty then then now, though thats not much different then any place. We also had a nice sized handful of people who liked to intimidate (read..emailed offers of free beatings) those who upset the "Gods" we had here at the time as well. So things have improved very much in the last 10 years.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*I Took the Wrong Turn at Albuquerque !*

I had been talking with Scott McKillop and he told me about the Clubhouse and I became a member there...but it wasn't long until a link was dropped at the Clubhouse Heralding the re-issue of Big Frankie...the link led to this forum and I jumped on the bandwagon screaming out my approval at this Milestone event...Well I was hooked, Mark McGovern gave me the nick name Mcdee and like you have met a bunch of (whoa ! damn near said Swell Fellows :drunk...Great guys like Auroranut, Sprayray Auroranut, Zorro , Wolfman66 , Mark McGee, John P., Fluke, Duck Fink, Bigdaddydaveh, Madcap Romanian, MonsterModel Man, deadmanincfan and Oh Man this list is endless around here!!!
But I basicly come here for the Free Beer, like Zorro :thumbsup:...and the occasional :beatdeadhorse: and Peasant Hunt!
Mcdee :tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking of :beatdeadhorse:, I wonder what's happening with them? Any news??? Anyone????.....

Chris.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The jokes.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Speaking of :beatdeadhorse:, I wonder what's happening with them? Any news??? Anyone????.....
> 
> Chris.


Yeah Chris...Looks like your Dreams have come true!..I just visited the Aurora webpage and found this!!!

Kit # 452 1/4 Scale The Comical Vampire

"The Vampire"

Pre-Order Date: October 31, 2007

Price: $29.95

Shipping Date: November 2007

....Oh never mind...
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think, if I remember right, I found this place through Polar Lights' advertising. But since I can't even remember my own phone number half the time, I may be wrong.

What do I come here for? The abuse.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis. That was of great assistance.....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> What do I come here for? The abuse.


Then you're definitely in the right place John!!

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I too came here through the Polar Lights ads. It was real fun back then...so much banter but I will say, we still have our own sense of fun here still! Made lots of friends...been here a long time...too many friends to name...if I forgot to mention anyone...they would stop talking to me! LOL
I mainly stay here for the inspiration of the build-ups and to stay in-tune with all the news in the hobby from Moebius, Monarch, Revell, and others...

and the modeling tips....if I hadn't stumbled onto this place...I wouldn't even know what drybrushing, washes, seam filling etc....even mean.
Who did all that back in the 60-70's?

Oh yes...and the brownies!

MMM


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Can't remember how I found the board, but when I did I realized that I wasn't alone in my new/old obsession.
I quit drinking about a year ago and needed something to do with my spare time other than getting blasted. Then one day a lightbulb went on in my head when I remembered the peace and pleasure modeling provided for me as a kid. That was it! I was hooked again and pleased/amazed at the number of folks that had a common interest in something I was sure was dead.

So to answer the question: Therapy, community and last but not the least the beer (make mine a Pauli Girl NA).
Cheers mates,
Brad


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't recall how I found the board but it was through CultTVMan or something to do with him. Probably a web link. My interest in coming here is just to see what is going on in the modeling world, see the neat stuff others are building, and big time to get hints and ideas for my next build. I have also met a couple of folks and plan on making it a point to stop by a Lakeland hobby shop now that I met the owner on here. Just a nice place to go for all the above.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

kangg7 said:


> what brought you to Hobbytalk, and what do you come here for?


I dunno. Making friends, talking shop, chewing gum and kicking ice.

I love talking shop with you guys with the occasional OT thread!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think I found this place through the Clubhouse. Moebius had posted pics of something here that I couldn't wait to see so I joined up. I stayed at first because Moebius is active here and I like to get answers about new kits straight from the source :thumbsup: Like most of you I've since found that this place is populated with loads of cool people with similar interests that I enjoy interacting with. It feels like I am hanging out at my LCS shooting the you-know-what with a bunch of friends :wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

*BRAINS!!!!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We has them!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> What do I come here for? The abuse.


I too, come here for John's abuse.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

came here for the help and to give help. but fond a lot of things here used that run just like new, and if i had to the money they would be setting here not there right now


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Mark McGovern sent a bunch of us this way for the "save the Bulletin Board Campaign", been here ever since, mostly to watch the John abuse.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve244 said:


> *BRAINS!!!!*


YOU'RE GONNA STARVE HERE.....

Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i too , came here after picking up a couple of PL kits ( Addams Family house and the Bride of Frankenstein ) . 
there's a wealth of info to be had here along with crazies like me :freak:. 
hb


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"I was younger, Captain, much younger".


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wait...this is a model _*kit*_ board?! And all this time, here I was wondering where the babes were.... :freak:

I hang out here so I can help celebrate Barry Yonder day. 

Sean


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I found it from the PL website,once here I found out that some of the kits I have been researching on the internet were built by members here..So I stayed.. I hope to send Hank some cash to become a lifer here,hopefully that will happen after Christmas..You guys rock!!!...Jeff


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got wind of this from the Yahoo Aurora group if I remember right!!
Here to see all the different ways everyone applies to their figures and someday display a few of mine too. Have learned a lot and hope to meet some of you in Louisville- I go every year at last 1 day out of the weekend!
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Another member here with dubious memory who can't remember how he discovered Hobby Talk; probably through the old Polar Lights website, but I'm not gonna swear to it.

I come here for a variety of reasons; comraderie, latest info on new and/or upcoming kits, tips, techniques, photos of various members' latest labor of love, a few laughs, and to share my vast expanse of completely useless knowledge. :dude:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

The smell of glue fumes is what originally caught my attention but it was Buc's coffee that kept me coming back. 
I really loved the long wandering discussions about dirt with Yamahawg and staying up late to screen capture the board when I was the last person to post on every thread on page one.
If I hadn't lost 90% of my posts in the GREAT PURGE I would be running neck and neck with John P.
Oh, and don't let me forget that scamp Mark McGee and his Magna Gouger, he's a real hoot he is .....

~RK~


----------



## ModelKitBuilder (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been in the hobby since I was very young, and love sharing what I find and do.

It's being around others that do the same thing that I do, building model kits that keeps me coming back. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I came here wayyyyy back when PL was affiliated with it. Then I rediscovered it more recently.

I primarily build aircraft and military models, but do enjoy Aurora monster and some sci fi kits. Plus its always fun to see other people's work. Its usually very inspiring.


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

My love for Sci Fi kits, seeing other member's great build ups and listening to and stealing great info and tips from everyone.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I came here from the Polar Lights ads. Still crazy after all these years.:wave:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

To meet chicks.

hal9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> To meet chicks.
> 
> hal9001-


Any luck????

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, I like to see how many different ways people can find to misspell words, use wrong words, ignore puntuation...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...and since when do people use the word 'Prolly' instead of 'Probably'
jus wonnerin...
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*BARRY YONER DAY*
Randy


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, diecast cars brought me here.
I have quite a collection of Johnny Lightning stuff,
and that led me to the diecast boards when I finally decided the internet may be a big help to my collecting. (it was, and still is).
But my first real hobby was models. Model cars to be more precise.
oh, I jumped the proverbial ship, and built military stuff for a short period.
mostly while in the military, and I tried my hand at Armor stuff, Ships and Planes,
But alway's returned to model cars, as its something I really like.
I enjoy these boards so much, I decided to try and give a little back,
Knowing this side of the board, the modelling side, is a group of individuals who enjoy the Sci-Fi builds and Figure models,
I thought maybe a sponsor of the car model section would be more appropriate for me.
anyway, that's my 02 cents.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Any luck????
> 
> Chris.


Nah, couldn't find any here either! Some where out there is a wealthy goodlooking woman that is looking for an old, fat, ugly, ornery, unmotivated and a not rich guy that will knock on my door, scoop me up, marry me and support me the rest of my life...

Here I am ladies, come and get me. (but call first, I may be asleep)

*I have scanned this post for accuracy in spelling, punctuation and proper **sentence structure*. And I still have no idea if it is correct or if it isn't. 


hal9001-

On a serious note. I honestly do not remember how I found this site, but glad I did. At the end of the day I've taken home a lot from here thanks to some really good folks. SO THANK YOU!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Also, I like to see how many different ways people can find to misspell words, use wrong words, ignore *puntuation*...


Obvously, you're not checking _your own_ posts...


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

The RC car club I belong to sponsors a section on HT. We have our seasonal chat on HT. Then I checked out all the other threads and just joined in on all the fun.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> ...and since when do people use the word 'Prolly' instead of 'Probably'
> jus wonnerin...


About the same time they started smooshing together _never mind_ and _more so_ and _in fact_. And using _obsess_ and _stress_ (e.g., "don't stress about it") as intransitive verbs.

I think I stumbled on HobbyTalk when I had a question about the sets from _Fantastic Voyage_ or something, and I've been addicted ever since. In fact, outside of my immediate family, this is pretty much my entire social life. (I know . . . pathetic, isn't it?)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Obvously, you're not checking _your own_ posts...


Curses!! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Curses!! :lol:


There is a cheat: spell check through your browser window--I use it all the time though it doesn't fix grammar nor word choice. It also helps motivate me to go to dictionary.com to look up words I'm curious about as far as spelling and definitions.

I came here to abuse John P:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

HobbyTalk Forums.
You will never find a more wretched hive of assemblers and kitbashers.
We must be cautious.


Years ago, I read on the internet a new company was to produce
model kits. This was great news to me, after ERTL shut down
their STAR TREK lines.
After investigating the web site for POLAR LIGHTS, a link directed
me to HobbyTalk. 

After a discussion/debate about the qualities of ERTL kits versus
POLAR LIGHTS, I was ostracized by the community. I am still ignored
for the most part.

Why do I keep coming back? Occasionally, a thread will veer from
topic and become humourous. The absurdity brings a smile to my
face, and I enjoy that.

Also, the members are very intelligent, and, well versed on a variety
of subjects. I am glad to have access to such a pool of knowledge.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> HobbyTalk Forums.
> You will never find a more wretched hive of assemblers and kitbashers.
> We must be cautious.


Now _that_ would make a great tee shirt!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Why do I keep coming back? Occasionally, a thread will veer from
> topic and become humourous.


Just OCCASIONALLY? :lol:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

CaptFrank said:


> The members are very intelligent, and, well versed on a variety
> of subjects. I am glad to have access to such a pool of knowledge.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Can I buy some of what you're smoking?????

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Can I buy some of what you're smoking?????
> 
> Chris.


Laughed so hard I nearly spilled the Bong water:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

See what I mean?
This place is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Laughed so hard I nearly spilled the Bong water:drunk:
> Mcdee


As long as you don't knock the bowl over you're fine.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I forgot to ask.... where's the chicks????

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I come here because the difference between the group of modelers on this board vs. some of the others out there is the difference between this:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_trek.html

and this:






If you don't understand my distinguishing between the two and which one is preferable, then you just made my point.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine aren't flashy enough?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Mine aren't flashy enough?


Yes, John, that's right.

You can have your cookie if you take your pill. There's a good lad!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If he ate Denis' cookies he wouldn't need a pill.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> As long as you don't knock the bowl over you're fine.....
> 
> Chris.


Dude I was drinking it at the time:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> If he ate Denis' cookies he wouldn't need a pill.....
> 
> Chris.


If you ate my cookies...all of your kits would look like this






Mcdee:tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Pretty.......shiny......very very wrong......

Chris.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

to drool over other's work and to get to know other's and most definately to ask ?? and get some tips this board is GREAT


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zorro said:


> ...Not as many good looking babes as there used to be either.


[Like Moe Howard]: Speak for yourself, gargoyle **SLAP!** 

Frankly, I don't remember how I got here. I stayed for a lot of the reasons that k-7 gave in his opening post. Plus, it's real easy to hook the old Dremel Magnagouger up to the big high-tension lines that run above the clubhouse.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

And, luckily for the members, there's a hospital just around the corner.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't remember how I got here either. Somebody must have drugged me and dropped me off in the parking lot.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a serious collecting problem!!!!! I REALLY mean serious!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

For sensible, adult debate with fellow grown-up collectors regarding model kits, in a positive and encouraging environment. 
And boy, was I in the wrong place for the first few years! It's great now, like it always should have been, and all the tough guys seem to have left.


----------

